

9 European Countries to Build North Sea "Supergrid" for Offshore Wind Power - MikeCapone
http://www.treehugger.com/files/2009/12/north-sea-supergrid-offshore-wind-power-europe.php

======
Scott_MacGregor
From your link (Mapleoin); _Off-Topic: Most stories about politics, or crime,
or sports, unless they're evidence of some interesting NEW phenomenon._

The green energy topic is 100% political and it is not a NEW phenomenon. It is
a push point for the Democratic Party in the United States and the opposing
party is actively campaigning against it every day for months on end. It is
one of the main contention points between the parties.

It seems as off topic to me as if someone were continually posting articles
about how Sarah Palins choice of handbag and dresses affect her media coverage
and saying it is posted because it might satisfy _someone’s intellectual
curiosity_.

A single post by a poster on a non IT topic in the forum might be viewed as
possibly satisfying one’s intellectual curiosity, but if you look at the
posters history you will see a distinct pattern focusing on this one political
hot button issue. So since it is political and is not a NEW phenomenon it
seems it falls under an Off-Topic Political post.

If it were an article regarding the code to do whatever for the wind power
station, or IT hiring patterns in the green industry that would seem on topic.

------
Scott_MacGregor
To the Moderator: I am simply stating a fact. The facts are what they are down
voting me to zero is not going to change the fact that the post is off topic.
If you want to allow green posts in the forum then change the Off-Topic rule
to include the following: _except green energy topics_.

Personally I do not care one way or the other if the green energy topics are
in the forum, but according to the rules, it is Off-Topic.

I would suggest to save both of our times you might want to make an adjustment
to the wording of the Off-Topic paragraph to read; Off-Topic: Most stories
about politics, or crime, or sports, unless they're evidence of some
interesting NEW phenomenon _or green energy topics_.

Having one standard in writing and another in practice by down voting me to
zero leads to a pointless waste of time on both of our parts.

------
portman
Headline: "Pledge to Build" Actual language: "examine the construction of"

It's not as momentous as the article makes it out to be.

------
Scott_MacGregor
Mike, why so many posts about wind power and green energy in an IT forum? I
have looked over your post history and you post some good IT stuff so I know
it’s not a spam effort. We are an IT forum, it is just off topic here, and I
was wondering. That’s all.

~~~
mapleoin
HackerNews isn't an IT forum, read more here:
<http://ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html>

------
tybris
Lets not destroy the sea bed for minimal cost & energy gains. Especially in
one of the most fertile and last remaining wildlife areas of Europe. Plenty of
studies point out the negative effects the vibration of wind turbines has on
fish.

~~~
josefresco
"Plenty of studies point out the negative effects the vibration of wind
turbines has on fish."

URL? I live in an area where they are considering sea-going wind turbines and
the 'anti-wind' group has mostly consisted of wealthy waterfront property
owners with well funded 'studies' that don't hold up to scrutiny. Would love
to see legit evidence for either side.

